# methimazole with z pak, anyone know of any interactions?



## ehg55 (Nov 1, 2016)

Being treated with methimazole - dosage 5mg 3 times a week. Recently had root canal and prescribed a z pak (only thing i can take). Has anyone had any interactions between these 2?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi there. This sounds like a great question for your pharmacist. He/she will be much more educated on this topic than we are.

How are you doing on the Methimazole overall? Feeling pretty good?


----------



## ehg55 (Nov 1, 2016)

Overall okay... Not in love with the stuff!! But who is? Feel lucky though since i started off in May with 5mg per day and within 3 months cut back to 3 days a week.

Pharmacist says ok but i know sometimes people experience different.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

ehg55 said:


> Overall okay... Not in love with the stuff!! But who is? Feel lucky though since i started off in May with 5mg per day and within 3 months cut back to 3 days a week.
> 
> Pharmacist says ok but i know sometimes people experience different.


Wow - that's pretty good. I've never been on a drug like that myself, but several people here (on this forum) stayed on it for years without really "leveling off" so to speak, before finally giving up (or giving in) and having their thyroid removed. Glad to hear you've been able to cut back.


----------

